# Kaufempfehlung/-beratung 20er



## pixie_dust (2. September 2017)

Hallo zusammen, 

Sohnemann ist - nach einem Puky-Fehlkauf - aktuell mit einem 16er Kania unterwegs und damit sehr happy. Obwohl er vor dem Kania nur sehr wenig gefahren ist, hat er innerhalb von wenigen Wochen enorme Fortschirtte gemacht. Von den Proportionen her passt es im Moment noch perfekt aber im Frühjahr wird es definitiv zu klein sein und es soll es zum Geburtstag ein Größeres geben. 

Nun bin ich schon einmal am Überlegen welches Rad es werden soll und evtl. finden wir auch noch ein gutes Angebot in der Zwischenzeit und würden im Voraus zuschlagen. 

Das 20er *Pyo* ist sehr schick, gefällt ihm auch aber mich schreckt der hohe Preis von 500,-- (nackt) doch etwas ab obwohl sich die Großeltern am Geschenk beteiligen werden)

Das *WOOM* ist ihm glaube ich etwas zu "unsportlich"
*KuBike* wäre noch eine Alternative die auch im Vergleich zum Pyro etwas günstiger wäre oder *Frog*. (Bei letztem sieht die Geometrie irgendwie merkwürdig aus für mein Laienauge)
Isla ist raus, da ich ungern im Netz bestellen möchte. 

Ich bin natürlich schon etliche Beiträge durchgegangen um Erfahrungsberichte zu den jeweiligen Rädern zu lesen, freue mich aber trotzdem über Feedback was ihr dazu meint und ob sich der Aufpreis von 100 EUR für das Pyro lohnt. (Der Wiederverkaufswert und die Nachfrage sind ja sehr hoch)
Wie wäre die Empfehlung Pyro VS. WOOM bzw. Pyro VS. KuBike oder Frog?


Hier noch der Fragebogen, wobei das im Moment ja eher zweitrangig ist:
01. Innenbeinlänge? - aktuell 47 (wird natürlich zeitnah vor dem Kaufzeitpunkt noch einmal vermessen)
02. Größe? - knapp 110
03. Alter? - 5 
04. Kann Sie/Er schon fahren, wenn ja wie gut/lange schon? - ca 1/2 Jahr
05. Was bist Du bereit auszugeben? - erst einmal zweitranging
06. Kannst Du selber schrauben? - nein
07. Willst Du selber schrauben? - nein
08. Hast Du eine Teilekiste im Keller auf die zurückgegriffen werden kann? - nein
09. Wofür soll das Bike eingesetzt werden? - Freizeit, Weg zum Kindergarten, kleine Touren mit der Famile 
10. Wie ist das Gelände bei Euch (steil/Straße/Wald etc.)? - in erster Linie Straßen und befestigte Wege (zum Teil leichter Schotter) ggf. aber auch Waldwege wenn die Lust da ist


----------



## Joeer (2. September 2017)

Hallo,

Ich kann leider nicht mit Erfahrungen zu den von dir genannten Bikes dienen - dafür würde ich dir empfehlen dir auch das Orbea MX 20 Team anzuschauen. Mein Großer hat es geliebt. Ist sportlich, gibt es beim Orbea Händler und kostet um die 350 - und ist auch vom Gewicht her vernünftig, wenn auch nicht so leicht wie ein Woom...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pixie_dust (2. September 2017)

Vielen Dank für die Alternative. Ich habe mir das Rad angeschaut und optisch gefällt es bestimmt. 

++++++++++++++++

Mal einen Vergleich der verschiedenen Räder mit Gewichtsangaben lt. Hersteller und Preis:


Orbea MX 20 Team / 9,15 kg
350,-- EUR

Pyrobike Twenty small 7,5 kg
Pyrobike large / 7,70 kg
495,-- EUR

FROGbike 52 / 8,75 kg
395,-- EUR
FROGbike 55 / 8,8 kg
400,-- EUR

KUbikes 50 BASIC-8 MTB / 7,7 kg
409,-- EUR

WOOM 4 / 7,8 kg
399,-- EUR

Jeweils zzgl. Schutzblech und ggf. Ständer


Vom Gewicht-Preisverhältnis finde ich KUbike und WOOM am interessantesten. 
Ob es das Orbea in die Liste der Favoriten schaffen wird weiß ich noch nicht.


----------



## KIV (2. September 2017)

Ein halbes Jahr ist wirklich nicht viel Fahr-Erfahrung. Ich würde das nächste Rad keinesfalls zu groß (Höhe und Länge) wählen.
Das Kania 16 hat eine sehr tiefe Überstandshöhe, das ist für den sicheren Abstieg nach vorne wichtig.
Dieses Prinzip wird dort (jetzt Pyro) und bei Suburb gut umgesetzt.
Große Räder in einem möglichst kleinen Rahmen finde ich perfekt für gute Fortschritte (Straße und Gelände) und länger werdende Touren.
Schau doch mal nach nem gebrauchten Kania 20 small, unter en Kleinanzeigen in der Bucht kannst Du nach Kania suchen. Vielleicht gibt's ja aktuell was passendes..?


----------



## pixie_dust (3. September 2017)

Vielen Dank für die Einschätzung KIV, aber der Kauf ist ja erst in einem 1/2 Jahr präsent und die Suche nach einem gebrauchten Rad hat einen Haken:
Passt dann Pyro small oder vielleicht sogar schon das large? 
Ich beobachte aktuell schon den Gebrauchtmarkt aber die Ersprarnix ist sehr gering, denn die 20er sind rar und der Wiederverkaufspreis recht hoch. Ich müsste ggf. noch Versandkosten drauf zahlen und die Überprüfung des Rads beim örtlichen Händler. 
Das 16er habe ich als Schnäppchen bei Kleinanzeigen gefunden, von denen werden aber auch mehr angeboten.


----------



## Wiesbaden_Er (3. September 2017)

Zuschlagen ?

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/kania-bike-20-extra-large/709331456-217-4252

Ich kenne den Verkäufer nicht .. auch das Fahrrad nicht ... ich erhalte auch keine Provision

Und sollte es zu groß sein .. mit Gewinn verkaufen


----------



## Linipupini (3. September 2017)

Ich finde auf Anhieb 5- 6 20" Kanias auf Kleinanzeigen.  Eigentlich sind die alle in einem sehr guten Zustand,  so dass du sie nicht unbedingt in eine Werkstatt zur durchsicht geben musst.
Schon mal gebraucht bei Islabikes oder Pepper geschaut. Die zweite Firma hat leider konkurs gemacht. Und Isla Beinn 20 ist auch nicht zu verachten, wenn man nicht unbedingt heftiges Gelände fährt.

Gerade gefunden #ebaykleinanzeigen https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/islabike-beinn-20-small/681996822-217-3539

Gerade gefunden #ebaykleinanzeigen https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...e-alt-mit-8-gang-schaltung/710272696-217-8908

Wo kommst du den her? Gerne kann ich dir anbieten, wenn du ein Rad gebraucht kaufst, es unentgeltlich durchzusehen. Wenn du in der Nähe wohnst.
Gruss Michael


----------



## Linipupini (3. September 2017)

Wiesbaden_Er schrieb:


> Zuschlagen ?
> 
> https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/kania-bike-20-extra-large/709331456-217-4252
> 
> ...


Erstens ist das zu groß,  zweites kann sie nicht basteln, also muss eine Werkstatt den Reifen draufmachen, was dann ca. 30-50€ kostet!
Wenn dann noch versand mit 50€ dazukommt, ist das keine Option mehr und man macht auch kein Gewinn beim Verkauf!!
Milchmädchenrechnung!


----------



## pixie_dust (3. September 2017)

Linipupini schrieb:


> Ich finde auf Anhieb 5- 6 20" Kanias auf Kleinanzeigen.  Eigentlich sind die alle in einem sehr guten Zustand,  so dass du sie nicht unbedingt in eine Werkstatt zur durchsicht geben musst.
> Schon mal gebraucht bei Islabikes oder Pepper geschaut. Die zweite Firma hat leider konkurs gemacht. Und Isla Beinn 20 ist auch nicht zu verachten, wenn man nicht unbedingt heftiges Gelände fährt.
> 
> Gerade gefunden #ebaykleinanzeigen https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/islabike-beinn-20-small/681996822-217-3539
> ...


Vielen Dank, ja ich habe die Anzeigen selbst alle durch aber wie gesagt - mir ist es im Moment auch zu unsicher wg. der Größe. Kann sein, dass er im Frühjahr schon gut auf das large passt oder eben doch noch das small benötigt. 
Und so richtig aktraktive Angebote waren nicht dabei. Ein organgefarbenes small ist vom Preis her OK für 330 aber völlig nackt - also noch Zusatzkosten für Ständer, Schutzbleche + Versand. Dann bin ich wieder locker bei 400

Das ISLA hatte ich gesehen, war ja aber eigentlich aus dem Rennen weil ich nicht im Netz bestellen wollte. Muss ich mir mal genau anschauen. 
Das KuBike ist farblich nicht ganz das was wir gesucht haben - obwohl der junge Mann grundsätzlich nix gegen Pink hat gehe ich davon aus, dass es zu Hänselein kommen könnte wenn er damit herumfährt. 

Sind aus der Nähe von Nürnberg...


----------



## pixie_dust (3. September 2017)

Hab gerade auch ein WOOM 4 gesehen - sieht TOP aus, preisliche Ersparnis inkl. Versand im Gegensatz zu einem Neukauf 60,--


----------



## Linipupini (3. September 2017)

pixie_dust schrieb:


> weil ich nicht im Netz bestellen wollte.


Dann musst du zum Händler = teuer!


pixie_dust schrieb:


> obwohl der junge Mann grundsätzlich nix gegen Pink hat


hatte ich überlesen



pixie_dust schrieb:


> Hab gerade auch ein WOOM 4 gesehen - sieht TOP aus, preisliche Ersparnis inkl. Versand im Gegensatz zu einem Neukauf 60,--


Musst du doch auch im Netz bestellen? 60€ Ersparnis bei gebraucht? Macht wenig Sinn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andre_hd (3. September 2017)

Wo liegen ungefähr die Gebrauchtpreise eines Woom 4? Kann nur Suchanzeigen finden, keine Angebote.

Fände es schön unter dem Punkt Werterhalt interessant wenn es für 400€ nach 2 Jahren noch 300€ geben würde


----------



## pixie_dust (9. September 2017)

Vor wenigen Tagen ein bisschen geärgert:
WOOM4 Schnäppchen für 250 bei Kleinanzeigen entdeckt. Leider war der Verkäufer nicht bereit das Rad zu versenden sonst hätte ich zugeschlagen.


----------



## pixie_dust (9. September 2017)

Linipupini schrieb:


> Dann musst du zum Händler = teuer!


Na ja, es sind ja nicht alle Verkäufer auch immer bereit zu verschicken. Für eine günstige Versandmöglichkeit muss das Rad ordentlich zerlegt und verpackt werden. Richtiger Fahrradversand ist verhältnismäßig teuer. 
Das lohnt sich dann nicht immer.


----------



## Linipupini (10. September 2017)

pixie_dust schrieb:


> Na ja, es sind ja nicht alle Verkäufer auch immer bereit zu verschicken. Für eine günstige Versandmöglichkeit muss das Rad ordentlich zerlegt und verpackt werden. Richtiger Fahrradversand ist verhältnismäßig teuer.
> Das lohnt sich dann nicht immer.


Ein 20 er bekommt man in einen Rahmenkarton! Da braucht man kaum was zu zerlegen. Das ganze kostet dann max. 15€


----------

